# Ironclad dreds



## prairiehawk (Jul 17, 2010)

What is better for an iron clad, the fist or the hammer


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

It depends on what role you're using it in and what's on the other arm. I'd personally go for Seismic Hammer just 'cause it looks much better.

Midnight

EDIT: Oh, I didn't notice that the Chainfist wasn't a DCCW. Shit. Oh, Seismic Hammer all the way in that case.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

I put both on mine, but then again mine is used as a Libby Dread.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Sesmic Hammer would be my pick. Chainfist doesn't get the extra attack. Added to that the +1 to damage is better than 2D6 Pen against everything short of AV14, and Sesmic Hammer is one of the best weapons for use against the monolith if you hit. (S10 with +1 to damage)


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Seismic hammer without a doubt, seeing as how the dread strikes at initiative 1 with the chainfist iirc because it isn't a dreadnought ccw.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Culler said:


> Seismic hammer without a doubt, seeing as how the dread strikes at initiative 1 with the chainfist iirc because it isn't a dreadnought ccw.


That too


----------



## Stockholm (Jul 6, 2010)

the ironclad dread is totally dope, i'm surprised more people don't run them. i would go with the seismic hammer because only he can rock it and the +1 vehicle damage out weighs the less chance of a penetrating hit. so if you glance more often with the seismic, a 6 will still wreck it with that +1, like meltaguns.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

MAGNA GRAPPLE! <insert Scorpion yelling "Get over here!">

But seriously, I vote for the seismic hammer. But if you play salamanders with Vulkan, why not run a normal dreadnought with multimelta?


----------



## HighHubris (Mar 16, 2009)

Therizza said:


> MAGNA GRAPPLE! <insert Scorpion yelling "Get over here!">
> 
> But seriously, I vote for the seismic hammer. But if you play salamanders with Vulkan, why not run a normal dreadnought with multimelta?


because an ironclad with hammer, melta, and HF in a drop pod is better than a normal dreadnought with a multimelta in a drop pod.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

HighHubris said:


> because an ironclad with hammer, melta, and HF in a drop pod is better than a normal dreadnought with a multimelta in a drop pod.


and costs 40 points more, therefor is not comparable. I was just bouncing a question off of the guy.


----------



## prairiehawk (Jul 17, 2010)

Well, i have the 40 pts for it, and im already running a regular with melta, so i figured id bump up to a clad. armour 13 is pretty tough to crack


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

prairiehawk said:


> Well, i have the 40 pts for it, and im already running a regular with melta, so i figured id bump up to a clad. armour 13 is pretty tough to crack


Well then go forth and krump sum 'eads!


----------

